# E46 rear wing rust options



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Afternoon All
I need to make a decision on what to do with my 2001 E46 M3.
Mechanically, she in very good condition. 
However, she's now showing signs of age.
My main concern is the rear wheel arches. Both are starting to rust.
Not really knowing much about rust treatment or welding.
What are my options and how much will it cost?

Drivers side



[url=https://postimages.org/[IMG]https://s20.postimg.org/40u1qy60t/image.jpg[/IMG]

Passenger side

[url=https://postimages.org/]


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

weld in repair arches or hide it with filler for 12 months is the 2 options

way way past treatments , will be full of holes once cleaned up


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> weld in repair arches or hide it with filler for 12 months is the 2 options
> 
> way way past treatments , will be full of holes once cleaned up


I'm guessing, cutting out and welding sections in is an expensive job.
Any idea how much?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

M3simon said:


> I'm guessing, cutting out and welding sections in is an expensive job.
> Any idea how much?


Four figures....


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

steelghost said:


> Four figures....


God Dam...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah 100s looks like its been fillered before too


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

Not cheap if done correctly....cheaper if bodged by the average bodyshop,but you could sell the car after....if your quick before the rust comes back.
These folk are well repected BMW repairer,s......




Hope you dont need any of this....
http://www.redish-motorsport.com/E46M3FloorSubframeCrackRepairReinforcement.html


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> Not cheap if done correctly....cheaper if bodged by the average bodyshop,but you could sell the car after....if your quick before the rust comes back.
> These folk are well repected BMW repairer,s......
> BMW E46 M3 Rear Arches Replaced due to rust/corrosion rotted out - YouTube
> Hope you dont need any of this....
> http://www.redish-motorsport.com/E46M3FloorSubframeCrackRepairReinforcement.html


Wow, That work must be £2.5 -£3k
My car is 2001 with 88k,
However, the sub frame work has already been done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

Good examples are selling for circa £10k...so it wouldnt be money wasted.If the mechanicals etc are good.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

aka.eric said:


> Not cheap if done correctly....cheaper if bodged by the average bodyshop,but you could sell the car after....if your quick before the rust comes back.
> These folk are well repected BMW repairer,s......
> BMW E46 M3 Rear Arches Replaced due to rust/corrosion rotted out - YouTube
> Hope you dont need any of this....
> http://www.redish-motorsport.com/E46M3FloorSubframeCrackRepairReinforcement.html


wouldnt want to be paying that bill ,axle and whole interior out too ...notice that one was barley showing anything on the outside so o.p's is likley much worse and will involve painting the quarters and blending the doors on top of what that one cost

you can see why they get bodged when its so much work to do it well


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> Good examples are selling for circa £10k...so it wouldnt be money wasted.If the mechanicals etc are good.


Good point.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

New wings are £296 each. I'm about to buy some, instead of fixing what's there.

Edit. Didn’t notice it was the rear wings you need to repair.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Front wings might be. Rears are not!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Do BMW sell outer rear wheel arch panels?...or just the complete rear side panel...part no 41217890689
If the repair is carried out as recommended by BMW...not going to be cheap!
Different model car,but similar procedure...
http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=849993


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope, no repair sections, full rear quarter only for m3 models.


----------

